# Biggest Arms on UGBodybuilding.com Forum



## mugzy (May 8, 2020)

Those who sport the biggest arms on the forum lets see some pictures! Big arms are the first thing every young, new bodybuilder wants to develop. In reality it takes years of training and learning of new techniques to develop "big arms." Show your hard work.

Yaya get those arms out!


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2020)

... I fold.


----------



## Rhino99 (May 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> ... I fold.



LOL....me too


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2020)

Lemme know when we do a Quad comparison. Then I’d at least make top 20.....

looks like whomever posts first, wins!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 8, 2020)

I have arms like Olive Oil...


----------



## BRICKS (May 8, 2020)

All right, I'll  get this started.  Just over 20". 

View attachment 9822


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2020)

58 Inches bam!!!! lol 






Mine still under construction check back in 12-16 weeks lol


----------



## andy (May 8, 2020)

not the biggest gun's (not even aiming to be- quality over quantity for me always) but just for the entertainment purposes:


Last time I measured my guns - back in june 2018 (also I was still natural)
the Left one was - 42.5cm or 16.7 inches
the Right one was - 43cm or 16.9 Inches 
So i believe in this pic witch is this years failed prep. I could say they are a bit bigger.lol
I actually will re-measure them at the evening to update u folks.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 8, 2020)

Hahahahaha no pics from me


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 8, 2020)

6 and a half inches...
Oh... arms... nvm.


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> All right, I'll  get this started.  Just over 20".



Started or finished?


----------



## bigdog (May 8, 2020)

They 10's but I keep em' clean!


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2020)

View attachment 9826


Lol my blurry bicep has been my profile pic for a while now.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2020)

Lets talk when the gym open up. I wear a jacket to hide my arms right now.


----------



## SFGiants (May 8, 2020)

I'm no longer 280 but if we are talking pp's!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 8, 2020)

They are definitely not big but they could be worse


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2020)

I have to drop fat asap I know there is some good stuff under there lol.


----------



## tinymk (May 8, 2020)

18.5 on a cold day.  
View attachment 9828


----------



## Robdjents (May 8, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> ... I fold.



Ditto

10char


----------



## Robdjents (May 8, 2020)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 9826
> 
> 
> Lol my blurry bicep has been my profile pic for a while now.



Jesus dude close a browser...you have 76 open browsers lol


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Jesus dude close a browser...you have 76 open browsers lol



all porn no doubt.
easy Seeker, eeeasy....


----------



## snake (May 8, 2020)

I'm rolling on 24".... 12 and 12.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 8, 2020)

snake said:


> I'm rolling on 24".... 12 and 12.


    i like that logic..


----------



## Tatlifter (May 8, 2020)

Mine are 17.75 but I keep them clean tho :32 (20):


----------



## Boytoy (May 9, 2020)

16"s but have a big heart


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Jesus dude close a browser...you have 76 open browsers lol



I'm a busy guy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 12, 2020)

This thread had me scared to actually measure my arms but finally did and I’m pleasantly surprised just gotta drop the fat so it all looks nice smh.... this is prework out about to do arms now we will see after


----------



## Boytoy (May 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> This thread had me scared to actually measure my arms but finally did and I’m pleasantly surprised just gotta drop the fat so it all looks nice smh.... this is prework out about to do arms now we will see after



 Well?? ? ? ?


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 12, 2020)

lol sorry had my wife do it to get a proper measurement didn’t wanna take a pic she would make fun of me but damn near 19 I really need to muster up the will and start cutting and shedding the weight or all this is pointless


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2020)

I'm rocking 19.5 inches &#55357;&#56490;


----------



## Yaya (May 12, 2020)

Gym not open

Anyone have any synthol I can borrow?


----------



## IHI (May 12, 2020)

Yaya said:


> Gym not open
> 
> Anyone have any synthol I can borrow?



with gyms being closed ive bought all the synthol to inject in muh pee pee, cant curl for the girls so doing meat injections to make their mouths water instead, heard girls love thick juicey meat lok


----------



## German89 (May 12, 2020)

IHI said:


> with gyms being closed ive bought all the synthol to inject in muh pee pee, cant curl for the girls so doing meat injections to make their mouths water instead, heard girls love thick juicey meat lok



Can confirm


----------



## Jin (May 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> This thread had me scared to actually measure my arms but finally did and I’m pleasantly surprised just gotta drop the fat so it all looks nice smh.... this is prework out about to do arms now we will see after



Lets see the upper body. 19” arms are massive!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Lets see the upper body. 19” arms are massive!



I will take some pics tonight after my work out I was seriously shocked to me I do not see it I just feel fat like I said previously maybe if I shed the weight would be more noticeable and an inch of that is prob fat around the muscle lol


----------



## CJ (May 12, 2020)

Out of curiosity caused by this thread, I just measured mine. I'm rocking a set of sweet 16's, so if anybody needs a clogged drained cleared, I can probably help you out. :32 (18):


----------



## Robdjents (May 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Out of curiosity caused by this thread, I just measured mine. I'm rocking a set of sweet 16's, so if anybody needs a clogged drained cleared, I can probably help you out. :32 (18):



Me too dude its all good


----------



## German89 (May 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Out of curiosity caused by this thread, I just measured mine. I'm rocking a set of sweet 16's, so if anybody needs a clogged drained cleared, I can probably help you out. :32 (18):



Ew. God damn it cj


----------



## German89 (May 12, 2020)

Damn. Mine are puney. 14".


----------



## Uncle manny (May 12, 2020)

Down to 18 1/4s. One good thing about not hitting the gym in a while, once we’re back in we’ll get a lil bit of newbie gains the first 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Down to 18 1/4s. One good thing about not hitting the gym in a while, once we’re back in we’ll get a lil bit of newbie gains the first 4-6 weeks.



must be nice being “down to 18 1/4” 





image upload


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> Damn. Mine are puney. 14".



I thought I read pussy 14"

Was to reply "I like pussy"


----------



## Uncle manny (May 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> must be nice being “down to 18 1/4”
> 
> Haha! Don’t worry that’s at about 15-16% body fat, not lean at the moment.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 13, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> Bobbyloads said:
> 
> 
> > must be nice being “down to 18 1/4”
> ...


----------



## German89 (May 13, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I thought I read pussy 14"
> 
> Was to reply "I like pussy"



lol... i don't think that's how we measure vaginas? but, who knows? I could be wrong...


----------



## Jin (May 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> lol... i don't think that's how we measure vaginas? but, who knows? I could be wrong...



You measure the vagina by what size tampon you use, right?

From slim to super.


----------



## German89 (May 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> You measure the vagina by what size tampon you use, right?
> 
> From slim to super.



ROTFLMAO.. I guess?  But not really, it's your flow that determines the size you need. 

So the tampon theory doesn't really work.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 28, 2020)

14.5" here. Sorry no pic, not worth it...yet.


----------



## Jin (Nov 14, 2020)

Besides Mugzy, who’s got 20” arms? Let’s see some big guns. I’ll need a couple years before I can compete.


----------



## Jin (Nov 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> Besides Mugzy, who’s got 20” arms? Let’s see some big guns. I’ll need a couple years before I can compete.



Ok.......... 18.5


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Nov 18, 2020)

Is there a prize for smallest?  Literally my arms are the weakest on here I imagine by a wide margin


----------



## Jin (Nov 18, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Is there a prize for smallest?  Literally my arms are the weakest on here I imagine by a wide margin



Sure. 

You win a lifetime of hitting the gym. Starting right meow.


----------



## snake (Nov 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> Ok.......... 18.5
> 
> View attachment 10828



That looks big even in a dirty mirror. You could have sold me on 20s.


----------



## Jin (Nov 19, 2020)

snake said:


> That looks big even in a dirty mirror. You could have sold me on 20s.



It’s a special mirror. Not just because it’s dirty.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 19, 2020)

I'll refer you back to the first page of this thread.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 19, 2020)

Before my accident with my leg in had 19” arms ,but now more ,hard to get them now since I’ve been out of gym for 2 1/2 years ,very soon I’ll be back and maybe I can get at least 17-18” arms,but prolly never 19” again,at the time I was 290 6’4” tall a big old boy....so maybe someday plus I was 52 at the time so my body now at 54 may not get back there now ,I’m sure Gonna work for them though ,wish me luck guys ,after 3 different leg surgeries ans no clearance to go back to the gym ,I’ve shrunk down to 243 and I doubt I’ll ever be big again ,y’all’s arms are giants !! Keep up the great work my friends !!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Nov 19, 2020)

Found a pick of my 19”ers lol


----------



## Solomc (Nov 19, 2020)

i feel body fat should be part of the equation here..


----------



## Seeker (Nov 19, 2020)

My pics come out to blurry. Old man shakes. Fml


----------



## nightster (Nov 19, 2020)

Arms like buggy whips!  Lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 22, 2020)

So at what size is it considered a big arm?


----------

